# Are Nismo parts the best for Altima?



## war1lock (Sep 18, 2003)

Are Nismo parts the best for Altima?
Does a Nissan dealer do justice when doing a performance upgrade and saying beacuse they are nismo parts installed by the dealer, will not void the warranty?

What do you guys think?

And just how much can a dealer do for an 2003 Altima V6 Auto?

Thanks


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

Well honestly most mods will void the warrenty. Most air intakes do, I know a header system does.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not aware of any "Nismo" parts
available for the V6 Altima aside
from the generic pop-charger as of now.

As far as a dealer installing a "Nismo"
part on a Nissan and standing behind
a factory warranty. When in doubt, get it in writing.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

NISMO is about to release a new line of NISMO parts for all the current vehicles. 

They will be out in Nov / Dec we are hearing.

Check our web site for up to date stat's on these products.

http://www.performancenissanparts.com


----------

